# Internal Filter or HOB?



## Monkfish (22 Apr 2019)

I've just grabbed a 125L tank from Freecycle and looking to set it up to replace my 48L I had setup.

Where I would put it doesn't have any space for an external canister, so I was wondering would either an internal filter or HOB be best to use in this situation? APS have a good selection of both, but have also seen the Dennerle Scapers HOB, but didn't;t know if the flow rate would be too low. 

It will be a low-tech tank.

Thanks in advance for any help


----------



## Aqua sobriquet (22 Apr 2019)

I like the look of some of the HOB’s available these days but you are restricted in respect of the water outflow. Internals can look quite intrusive but you have output options on many of them. Narrow it down to a couple of choices and ask again for folks views. With any luck someone will have personal experience of them. Links of your choices would be handy.


----------



## Zeus. (22 Apr 2019)

I use a Dennerle Scapers HOB 450lph on my 50l tank with an ehiem 350 skim, tank is high tech and it works well for me. So the Dennerle Scapers HOB may be enough for your 125l with it being low tech esp if you get the ehiem skim as well


----------



## Matt @ ScapeEasy (22 Apr 2019)

Make sure the HOB will fit over the rim of your new tank. If I was going internal I would probably get a Oase BioPlus Thermo https://www.oase-livingwater.com/en_EN/indoor-aquatics/products/p/bioplus-thermo-200.1000078275.html or something similar. Though I cannot claim to have tried these I'm afraid...


----------



## alto (22 Apr 2019)

I was surprised to see this tank



now runs on an Aquaclear 30 (and skimmer)


----------



## Millns84 (22 Apr 2019)

I quite like the HOB filters All Pond Solutions make. I've had the 800lph version for around a year with no issues.

Another filter I really like is the Ferplast Bluwave internal filters which effectively work like mini sumps.


----------



## tiger15 (22 Apr 2019)

I like HOBs because it is easy to clean and can break the surface film for better gas exchange.  Since HOB circulates water from front to back, it’s good idea to attach a circulation pump on the tank end  to create longitudinal cross flow.


----------



## zozo (23 Apr 2019)

With a HOB you can do this.. 




 
https://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads...arl-breeding-colony.19728/page-10#post-457560

Put a filtersponge over the in tank filter inlet and a substrate in the HOB compartiment. Than you only need to clean the in tank sponge regularly.

Take a look at the smaller 300l/h HOBs, you could consider more then 1 and have a good flow distribution by 1 or 2 even 3 little planted hobs.


----------



## Monkfish (23 Apr 2019)

I thanks for all the replies.  i am leaning towards a HOB.  I like either the Dennerle Scaper or the All Pond Solutions 500l/h model. I would add a wave maker in there too for movement.

Is the Dennerle as big as it looks?  it looks really bulky in pictures i have seen.

I remember having something similar to the Bluwave years ago in a tank, I think it was . Hagen one.

This is the APS one i liked, but it's out of stock https://www.allpondsolutions.co.uk/hob-500/

But also found this which looks very similar to the APS one https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/220v-Ext...hash=item2ac5861f71:m:mPpFe4C9SzqVL83dHN0awvw


----------

